# Reparatur Alu Boot



## Hennesee81 (2. September 2018)

Tag zusammen,

hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem Linder Fishing 410. seit ein paar Wochen ist beim Angeln immer etwas Wasser im Boot. Heißt beim Start null und mit der Zeit wird es mehr. 
Heißt ich hab irgendwo ein Loch...

Hat jemand nen Tip wie ich das lokalisieren kann? 
Könnte man das von innen auch mit Silikon oder so abdichten? 
Oder kennt jemand zufällig nen Bootsbauer in der Gegend Stuttgart/Heilbronn?

Gruß und Dank vorab!


----------



## Chris1711 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Moin,

Ist vielleicht ein bisschen dreist von mir aber... hast du mal den Lenzstopfen auf Undichtigkeiten kontrolliert?


----------



## Hennesee81 (2. September 2018)

Ist nicht dreist. Du meinst den am Heck, richtig? Das Wasser kommt vom Bug her. Wenn ich in der Mitte sitze sammelt es sich vorne. Erst wenn ich nach hinten hin gehe läuft es Richtung Heck. 
Daher gehe ich davon aus das es nicht vom Heck kommt, dann würde ich es ja vorbei fließen sehen denke ich.

Ist es normal das aus dem Kiel unterm Boot wenn es aus dem Wasser kommt noch Wasser rausläuft? Da ist so eine Öffnung drin.


----------



## allegoric (3. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Haste ne Anode dran? Mal sicherheitshalber fragen, nicht dass du immer mehr Löcher bekommst .

Wenn ich Probleme mit meinem Boot habe oder einen Anbau machen will, fahre ich zu einem beliebigen Schlosser mit ner großen Garagen, der Aluminium schweißen kann. Bis jetzt hat das immer geholfen. Natürlich muss man vorher dem Mann zeigen, wo er was machen soll. Dann wird da kurz angesetzt und alles wieder schick gemacht. Das ist die einfachste Variante, wenn man keinen Alu-Bootsbauer in der Nähe hat ;-).


----------



## allegoric (3. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Wir können uns das von deiner Beschreibung schlecht vorstellen, Bilder würden helfen. Andererseits musst du das Loch schon selber lokalisieren, wenn du die Hilfe von jemanden, der schweißen kann, in Anspruch nehmen willst. Ja und wenn WAsser reinkommt, dann fließt auch welches raus, also Boot auf Trailer / Böcke und paar Eimer Wasser rein. Das sollte zeigen, wo es rauskommt .


----------



## Hennesee81 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Was heißt "eine Anode dran"? 

Wenn ich wüßte wo genau das Loch ist könnte ich es auch einem Alu Schweißer bringen


----------



## mekongwels (3. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Wenn du keinerlei Ahnung hast und mit den Hinweisen hier nichts anfangen kannst, ist es vieleicht am besten wenn du eine Fachfirma aufsuchen würdest!


----------



## Hennesee81 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

@mekongwels
Das will ich ja! Ich will es ja nicht selbst Schweißen!

Hab ja im ersten Beitrag geschrieben ob jemand einen Experten kennt. 


@allegoric
Besten Dank für den Tipp zum Lokalisieren.


----------



## Franky (3. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Moin... Mit "Anode" ist die Opfeanode gemeint. Bei Alu gibts nur das "Problem", dass man die je nach Süß/Salzwasser auswechseln müsste/sollte...
http://www.antifouling-shop.com/showthread.php?81-Opferanode-Wirkungsweise-warum-erforderlich
Solltest Du im Salzwasser unterwegs sein und die Opferanode aus Magnesium, kann dort das Alu verstärkt wechgammeln. 
Viel Erfolg bei der Reaparatur!

PS: blöde Frage: Kaninchenjagden habe nicht zufälligerweise in der Nähe des Liegeplatzes stattgefunden?


----------



## Hennesee81 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Besten Dank für deine Info!

Nein, glaube nicht das da in der Nähe gejagt wurde.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Wenn man nicht sehen kann, wohne Wasser herkommt,  kann man den Weg verfolgen, indem man den Rumpf innen abpudert. Das macht man mit Talkumpuder zur Not  funktioniert auch Mehl.


----------



## Hennesee81 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht sehen kann, wohne Wasser herkommt,  kann man den Weg verfolgen, indem man den Rumpf innen abpudert. Das macht man mit Talkumpuder zur Not  funktioniert auch Mehl.



Besten Dank!


----------



## allegoric (4. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht sehen kann, wohne Wasser herkommt,  kann man den Weg verfolgen, indem man den Rumpf innen abpudert. Das macht man mit Talkumpuder zur Not  funktioniert auch Mehl.



das ja noch einfacher


----------



## Dingsi (5. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Hast du die genietete Version oder verschweißte?
 Hatte bei der genieteten das gleiche Problem.

 Mit dem Puder ist schon mal eine Idee, jedoch muss das Boot dazu ins Wasser. Alternativ kannst du auch Wasser ins Boot füllen (Bug absenken spart Wasser) und dann schauen wo es raus läuft. Bist du mom auf der Henne unterwegs?


----------



## Hennesee81 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Gute Frage welche Version ich habe... Muss ich mal gucken ob da Nieten dran sind. 

Wie hast du es denn dann gelöst?

Nein, bin aktuell nicht im Sauerland.


----------



## Dingsi (6. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Ich habe Wasser ins Boot geschüttet. Dann per Trailer das ganze mal zum Bur und mal zum Heck fließen lassen. Da konnte ich recht schnell sehen wo es raus kam. Hab die Stellen dann versiegelt und gut wars.


----------



## Hennesee81 (6. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Okay danke! Ich wird es am WE mal versuchen zu lokalisieren. 

Womit hast du es versiegelt? Irgendetwas bestimmtes?


----------



## mekongwels (6. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Den Vorschlag mit Wasser ins Boot hatten wir doch schon.
Hast gemacht oder nicht!?
Wenn nein, warum nicht?
Finde das Loch, mach ein Foto, zeige es uns und du wirst sehen wie schnell dir Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt werden!


----------



## Hennesee81 (6. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Nicht gemacht weil noch keine Zeit da unterwegs. Wird aller Voraussicht nach am WE geschehen.


----------



## mahoe (7. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Hallo
ich hab mein Aluboot mit Flüssigmetall für Alu repariert. Hält bis jetzt sehr gut, war aber nur ein Loch von ca 3mm.
MfG


----------



## Hennesee81 (7. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Klingt interessant. Hast du zufällig nen Link zu dem Material?


----------



## Hennesee81 (7. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Also Wasser ins Boot und drunter gucken ob und wo es raus läuft hat leider nichts gebracht. Kein Leck gefunden. 

Muss ich doch mal aufs Wasser und mit Mehl schauen.


----------



## Hennesee81 (7. September 2018)

Kann mir einer sagen wofür der weiße Kunststoff in der Mitte des Bootes ist? Geht von vorne bis hinten in der Mitte durch.


----------



## jkc (7. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Moin, ich meine das wäre nur eine Auffüllung der sonst vorhandenen Fuge. Bei unserem Mietboot in Schweden bröselte das jedenfalls munter raus, ohne weitere Folgen...

Grüße JK


----------



## Hennesee81 (7. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Okay danke.


----------



## Hennesee81 (8. September 2018)

Mehlaktion war teilweise erfolgreich. Wasser kommt vom bug her. Allerdings kann ich am Boot außen nichts erkennen. Innen auch nicht da es quasi aus dem vorderen Luftkasten raus kommt.

Jemand noch ne Idee?


----------



## Taxidermist (8. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*



Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Mehlaktion war teilweise erfolgreich. Wasser kommt vom bug her. Allerdings kann ich am Boot außen nichts erkennen. Innen auch nicht da es quasi aus dem vorderen Luftkasten raus kommt.
> 
> Jemand noch ne Idee?



Es wird hier niemand aus der Ferne die Undichtigkeit finden?
Deine Hilflosigkeit in Ehren, aber Glaskugeln sind gerade aus!
Auch ist auf deinem Bild nicht zu erkennen, ob das Boot in der Mitte geschweißt ist, oder genietet?
Wenn Letzteres der Fall ist, brauchst du vielleicht nur eine neue Niete zu setzen?
Die Alte ist zuvor natürlich zu entfernen und eine Neue, etwas größere, zu setzen.
Wenn es aus dem Luftkasten raus kommt, so wirst du diesen öffnen müssen, um dort die Stelle zu finden und entsprechend ab zu dichten, mit Sikaflex z.B.. 
Oder wie vorgeschlagen, mit diesem Flüssigmetall, was wohl auch nichts anderes ist, als ein Epoxidharz mit Metallpulver versetzt.
Danach kannst du ja eine Wartungsluke einbauen, wenn du den Luftkasten wieder schließen möchtest.
So etwas z.B.: http://www.compass24.de/deck/beschl...MIqaWoypCr3QIViuF3Ch1IegAzEAQYASABEgKfvPD_BwE

Jürgen


----------



## Hennesee81 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Das aus der Ferne keiner das Loch findet ist mir schon klar. 

Deine anderen Tipps sind gut! Genau auf soetwas hab ich gehofft! Besten Dank dafür!


----------



## Taxidermist (8. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Noch etwas, die gezeigte Wartungsluke soll nur als Produktbeispiel dienen.
Diese gibt es auch in größer und ebenso auch rechteckig, als auch abgedichtet, sind dann natürlich auch etwas teurer.
Beim Hantieren in dem Kasten ist es vielleicht nicht unwichtig auch etwas Platz zu haben, also den "Deckel" nicht zu klein wählen!

Jürgen


----------



## Hennesee81 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Besten Dank!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Na das ist ja ein schöner Mist! 

Du hast also eine Stelle, wo das Wasser unbemerkt in den Rumpf gelangt,  aber auch eine weitere, wo das Wasser sich seinen Weg aus dem eigentlich  ja geschlossenem Auftriebskörper wieder heraus kommt. 

Ich schließe mich Jürgen an und würde auch eine Inspektionsluke verbauen. Die größte die paßt,  damit auch der Anschluss des Auftriebskörpers an den Rumpf neu abgedichtet werden kann.

Da sag mir noch einer Aluboote seien ja so viel praktischer.


Um das Loch / die Löcher zu finden, könnte ich mir vorstellen, der Auftriebskörper mit Druck zu versehen und dann mit Spüliwasser zu schauen, wo die Luft entweicht.  Das kleine Loch kann man später mit einem Blindniet wieder verschließen. 

Viel Erfolg und halte uns auf dem Laufenden. BILDER könnten die Hilfe erleichtern; -)


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (10. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze auch ein Linder, und zwar das Sportsman 400, und kann noch nicht so ganz verstehen, wo bei dir das Wasser reinlaufen soll. 

Du schreibst was von einem vorderen Luftkasten. Meinst du damit die vordere Sitzbank? Die kann es eigentlich nicht sein, da du die gesamte Bank mit den Auftriebskörpern ziemlich einfach ausbauen kannst, ohne dass das Boot undicht wird. Die Löcher im Rumpf, die dann übrig bleiben, liegen doch deutlich über der Wasserlinie...


----------



## Hennesee81 (10. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Ja meine die Sitzbank. Sage auch nicht das es die Löcher der Bank sind. Ich kann bisher, da ich die Bank noch nicht ausgebaut habe, nur sagen das das Wasser „unter der Bank rausläuft“.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (11. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Dann kann es ja nicht so schwer sein, die Stelle zu finden, an der das Wasser reinläuft. Entweder hat der Rumpf im vorderen Bereich in einer der Rumpfhälften ein Loch. Das kann man dann aber grundsätzlich von außen sehen, sofern der Rumpf nicht übermäßig verdreckt ist. Es kann aber auch sein, dass das Wasser an der Verbindungsstelle der Rumpfhälften eintritt.  Das kann man von außen nicht erkennen, da ja außen die Schutzleiste drüber liegt. Du kannst aber die vordere Sitzbank ausbauen und dann die graue Kunststoffleiste innen, die du schon entdeckt hast, rausnehmen. Die deckt die Verbindungsstelle der Rumpfhälften ab (ich glaube, zwischen den Rumpfhälften befindet sich auch eine Dichtung).  

Da würde ich aber keinesfalls selbst dran rumwurschteln, sondern dies einem Fachmann überlassen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hennesee81 (11. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Das hilft mir schon mal weiter! Besten Dank für deine Hilfe!


----------



## mahoe (11. September 2018)

*AW: Reparatur Alu Boot*

Hallo 

Sorry das ich so spät Antworte, war ein paar Tage unterwegs.
Ich hab LOCTITE-FLUESSIGMETALL genommen, bekommst du aber auch von anderen Firmen, einfach mal bei deiner Suchmaschine eingeben.
MfG


----------



## rule270 (24. Oktober 2018)

Hy 
Ich selber fahre auch mit einem Linder Boot.
Dieser Bootstyp besteht aus 3 Schalen ! :
Heckblech 1 X
Linkes seitl  Bootsblech 1X
Rechtes seitl. Bootsblech 1 X.
Die Bleche werden durch Passstücke gehalten die verschraubt in den Kanten und Kielstücken/ Profilen sind.
Die Abdichtung erfolgt dort mit einer Dichtmasse auf Poli Uretan Basis . ( Sikaflex/)
Auf keinen Fall schweissen lassen. Dann wird alles undicht durch die Hitze.
Du kannst versuchen die Stelle zu ermitteln in dem du eine Folie über das Boot spannst und mit doppelseitigem Klebeband seitlich am Boot anbringst möglichst dicht. Dann in den Bootskörper mit einem Kompressor Luft einbläst. Mit ein wenig Überdruck!
Dann solltest Du die dir eine Seifenlauge erstellen oder Leckspray ( Fa Würt) verwenden. Dieses Hilfsmittel auf die untere Rechte und Linke Seite des Kiel oder Heckprofils aufbringen. Die Undichtigkeit wird dann per sichtbarer Blasen angezeigt.
Es kann aber auch aus den unteren Profilversteifungen kommen . Daher auch diese mit Lauge bestreichen.
Normal müsstes Du dann einiges sehen können.
Ich hoff es hilft Dir ein wenig weiter . Wenn Du weiter Hilfe benötigst. Dann melde dich per PN. bei mir, dann gebe ich Dir meine Tel Nr.
MfG
Rudi


----------



## Hennesee81 (24. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Rudi,

leider hab ich bisher die Stelle noch nicht gefunden. Daher erstmal vielen Dank für deine Tipps! 

Ich gehe aktuell davon aus, dass es irgendwo an der Verbindung Kiel zum Bootsblech (deine Benennung) undicht ist. Da es vorne unterhalb der "Kammer" im Bug ist, muss ich diese erst demontieren. Das hab ich zeitlich noch nicht geschafft. 

Gruß und Dank vorab für deine Tipps!


----------



## rule270 (24. Oktober 2018)

OK
Viel Glück
Wenn Du hilfe brauchst melde Dich einfach bei mir.
Ich glaube es gibt immer eine Lösung.
Wenn Du denkst es kommt aus dem vorderen Bereich bock das Boot einfach auf, hinten höher als vorne und lass Wasser rein dann kannst Du prüfen wo es raus kommt.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Hennesee81 (24. Oktober 2018)

Das hab ich schon versucht. Hatte das Boot voller Wasser. Ist aber nichts ausgelaufen. Das ist ja mein Problem...


----------



## rule270 (24. Oktober 2018)

Hallo
Dann kann es nur sein, das das Wasser vorne über die Alukielabdeckung/ abschraubbares Blech  oder über die Eckabdeckung re u. li hinten oben in die Profile läuft.
Also kannst Du in die Profile  Sanitär Silikon spritzen damit die Öffnungen verschlossen werden. Vorher gut mit Edelstahl Wolle und Aceton reingen.
Überprüfe noch das Lenzloch/ Drehstopfen hinten unten auf Dichtigkeit. Ansonsten muss die Wassermenge gering sein die da hinein läuft.
Solltest Du genaue Ergebniss musst Du die Überdruckmethode verwenden.
Verwendest Du zum Lagern eine Persenning ?
Ich setze mein Boot zum Lagern immer auf den Kopf auf eine Unterlage Balken damit Luft an das Alu Boot kommt. Vorher spritze ich das Boot mit Wasser ab .
Hat sich seid Jahren bewährt
LG
Rudi


----------



## Hennesee81 (25. Oktober 2018)

Welche Profile meinst du die ich abdichten soll? Hinten an den Ecken? 

Das Bug muss ich noch überprüfen, da hab ich diese vordere "Kammer" noch nicht demontiert um mir den Rumpf anzusehen. 

Lenzstopfen scheint dicht zu sein. 

Beim rudern, also in Aktion, kommt das Wasser vom Bug her angeschwommen. 
Ja lagere mit Persenning.


----------



## rule270 (25. Oktober 2018)

Hy Dir
Auf der Spitze oben ist ein Alublech aufgebracht sozusagen als Schutz. Dieses Blech ist abschraubbar. Dann schaust Du in das innere Kielrohr. Siehe meine Skizze des Kielrohrs. Du brauchst dann nicht die vordere Abdeckung der Spitze/ Blech zu demontieren . Ich würde in dem Fall die gesamte vordere Sitzbank entfernen.Die paar Torx Schrauben gehen leicht los sind nur Blechschrauben VA Nirosta. Dann kanst Du etwas sehen wo es herkommen könnte.
Für den Test ob es davon kommen könnte solltest du einen Schaumstoffrest / Schwamm den du mit einem Band umwickelt hast damit du den Hilfsstopfen aus dem Rohr ziehen kannst.
Mit diesem Stopfen kannst Du dein Kielrohr innen zum Testen verschließen. Wenn es daran nicht liegt ziehst Du den Stopfen an dem Band wieder raus.
Also versuch es so mal . Ich habe mein Boot schon Winterfest auf dem Kopf liegen sonst würde ich Dir Fotos schicken.
Wenn Du fündig geworden bist, kannst Du Dich wieder melden . Ich habe eine Idee. 
Such bitte erst nach der Ursache, dann geht es ans beseitigen.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Hennesee81 (25. Oktober 2018)

Okay, das ist genau der Punkt den ich zeitlich noch nicht machen konnte. Der Abbau der Sitzbank. Sobald ich das gemacht habe, schicke ich Photos.


----------



## daerik (23. Februar 2021)

Hallo Gemeinde, ich finde die Tips hier richtig gut. Ich hab bei meinem Linder Sportsman 400 nun auch Wassereinbruch und dies nicht zu knapp. Das Wasser tritt an der Verbindungsstelle  der beiden Seitenbleche unten am Kiel ein.Es kommt dann an der Seiten der verschraubter   Metalleiste am Ende des ersten Drittel des Bootes rein. Von aussen ist am Buck ein Spalt zwischen dem aussen aufgesetzten U-profil und dem Rumpf zu sehen. Die Frage ist nun wie kriege ich diese Stele dicht? 
Um das das verschraubter Verbindungsblech abzudichten müsste ich ja die gesamte Leiste komplette mit Sikaflex unranden. Hätte dann  aber auch im besten Fall nur das Wasser aufgehalten ohne das Problem zu lösen. Habt ihr eine bessere Idee? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Aussenprofil in der Mitte des Bucks zu entfernen und dann die Stelle abzudichten und ganz wichtig das Aussenprofil auch wieder sicher zu befestigen? Ich kann mir noch immer nicht ganz die Bauweise der Abdichtung der beiden Bleche herleiten und finde dazu auch nix im Netz. 
Oder kann ich dieses Aussenprofil auch über die gesamte Länge irgendwie von innen wasserdicht ausschäumen oder sowas?
Ich bin über Tips oder Kontakte zu Fachmännern echt dankbar.  
Petri heil und danke schonmal.


----------



## Hennesee81 (1. März 2021)

Hallo Daerik, Ich kann dir da leider ohne Bilder auch nicht im Detail helfen. Ich hatte mein Boot fast komplett auseinander und alle Schrauben neu festgezogen. VOrher alles gereinigt und dann jede Schraube und die mittlere Fuge abgedichtet.


----------



## Chief Brolly (1. März 2021)

Zur Not kannst du dich immer noch an den Hersteller wenden....


----------



## Taxidermist (1. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Zur Not kannst du dich immer noch an den Hersteller wenden....


Die sicherlich teuerste Variante!
Wenn ich das hier lese, dann ist es eine Schande für die Schweden, dass die Kähne wohl nach ein paar Jahren lecken.
Ich hatte mich dafür auch mal interessiert, bin froh die Finger weggelassen zu haben.
Sind ja schließlich keine Billigheimer, die Schüsseln, die Preise fand ich immer schon stattlich und dachte die Qualität würde diese rechtfertigen!

Jürgen


----------



## 50er-Jäger (1. März 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die sicherlich teuerste Variante!
> Wenn ich das hier lese, dann ist es eine Schande für die Schweden, dass die Kähne wohl nach ein paar Jahren lecken.
> Ich hatte mich dafür auch mal interessiert, bin froh die Finger weggelassen zu haben.
> Sind ja schließlich keine Billigheimer, die Schüsseln, die Preise fand ich immer schon stattlich und dachte die Qualität würde diese rechtfertigen!
> ...



Was erwartest du von Coladosenblech was mit bis zu 15 PS motorisiert werden darf und somit mit bis zu 40kmh übers Wasser knallen kann...
Die Dinger sind schon Top, für das was sie gedacht sind...
Aber bei 15 PS am besten zwei Personen und dann ab über die Wellen kann da nix halten, was soll da halten bei den Leichtgewichten?
Mein Kaasboll hat 4mm Alu, da bewegt sich nix, bei den Leichtbauteilen kannst du zusehen wie die Seitenwände wackeln wenn es durch die Wellen geht.


----------

